# Curado 100D Bearing Question



## Reel Threat (Aug 12, 2005)

The schematic for my Curado 100D calls for Part No. BNT 2192 for the pinion bearing. I have a BNT 2170 that appears to be the same size bearing. It inserts into the bearing pocket and everything seems to be working fine. The only thing is I have not field tested it yet. I don't want to take it fishing only to find out that this bearing is not going to work. Can someone tell me whether or not these bearings are interchangable? Also, I have had to replace this bearing four times in the last year and a half. I 3-Curado 200Cs and never have had to replace this bearing. I have another 100D and have had similar problems with this bearing rusting very quickly. Any suggestions? Do they make an ARB or ceramic replacement? 

Thanks


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, they are the same bearing with different part numbers. No difference what so ever.

Which reel (200 or 100) do you use most often? Which do you wade with?

They do offer both ceramic and ARB for this size bearing. Of course, Shimano doesn't carry the ceramic so it will be an after market bearing which isn't a problem.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I thought someone stole my name then I looked at your join date... I guess I stole your name hwell:.


----------



## Reel Threat (Aug 12, 2005)

Matt,

I primarily wade fish in the bays. I use reel covers when the boat is under way. After each trip I have started rinsing, pulling the spool, removing the tension cap and putting a drop of oil on the pinion, spool and shaft bearings (externally). I then leave it all open until the next time I get ready to go fishing (most weekends). This is time consuming, aggrevating after a long day of fishing and impractical when I go on multiple-day fishing trips.

Do you sell the after market bearings or can you provide me contact info. for someone who does? Do you know the dimensions of this bearing? Do you seem to have to replace this bearing on this model more than on other models or is it just me? I have a fishing buddy that seems to go thru as many bearings as I do. 

reelthreat,
No problem on the name. I mostly monitor the forums. The Houston-Galveston Metroplex is big enough to have two Reel Threats. Do the name proud. Stay mad at those fish!


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Try here: http://www.vxb.com/page/bearings/PROD/Shimano/kit661

You can also purchase a number of individual bearings.

Charles


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

The bearing size is 8x12x3.5mm

You can find the ceramics at www.vxb.com or www.bocabearing.com
The ARB's and SARB's are Shimano exclusive. You can order them directly from Shimano or pick one up at a reel repair shop like FTU or myself.

I usually have the ceramic BNT2170's in stock but I'm currently out.

That is a common bearing to go out. I suspect that you probably use that reel more often than you 200's, especially when wading. You can load the bearing up with a heavy oil like CorrosionX Green and it will protect it a bit better but you will still need to service it every once in a while. The problem is its location. It's very exposed and you have to take apart most of the reel to remove and service it.


----------



## Reel Threat (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks Matt and fishsmart. I'm ready to do something different. I love the reel, hate the bearing problem.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The S-ARB bearing have been holding up very well so far. I switched all my personal reels to this bearing and have not had a failure yet.


----------



## Reel Threat (Aug 12, 2005)

Bantam,

Could you give me some info. on the S-ARB bearing? ABEC rating? Cost? Is it a stainless steel bearing?

Thanks


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We do not provide an ABEC rating on the S-ARB (Shielded Anti Rust Bearing). I would say its ABEC 3. Being this is not a bearing that you use for casting it does not need to be ABEC 5 or higher. 

The bearing is stainless but uses a proprietary surface treatment process. This is advertised as 10 times more corrosion resistant than stainless steel and uses a rubber or stainless shield to prevent contaminants from entering the bearing. 

The cost is about $19 each


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Just to emphasize what MattK said, you can really overlube the pinion bearing, because it is not involved in casting. I add a couple drops of red CX, and then "seal" it with green CX.


----------



## Reel Threat (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks guys. All good and usable information.


----------

